# Dome Pano



## The Barbarian (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## 480sparky (Dec 16, 2016)

Nice perspective, but way too many stitching errors.  Makes me woozy.

I suspect you've got a lot of movement in your camera and didn't maintain a nodal point taking the images.


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes, some stitching problems but I love the colors and image overall.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 16, 2016)

The Theodor Geisel Commemorative Dome?


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 17, 2016)

Almost looks like a Christmas bulb 
Nice...


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 17, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> Almost looks like a Christmas bulb
> Nice...


Yes!


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 19, 2016)

tirediron said:


> The Theodor Geisel Commemorative Dome?


----------

